# Drywall Quest. - Tub/shower traps below joist level



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd use 1"x2"'s as furring to lowere joists 3/4"


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

coupe said:


> I'd use 1"x2"'s as furring to lowere joists 3/4"


Thanks for the reply, but this is a 2' x 4' patch in the middle of a large space... How would you handle it in this situation?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be taking a look at the tail piece to see if it could be shortend a little bit.


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I'd be taking a look at the tail piece to see if it could be shortend a little bit.


Hey Joe, sorry for my ignorance but can you please explain what you mean by "tail piece"? 

Are you referring to the plumbing? If so, I've considered this and there really isn't much play there...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Posting a picture would sure help. We can not see what you have there no matter how hard we squint.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

ARB said:


> Thanks for the reply, but this is a 2' x 4' patch in the middle of a large space... How would you handle it in this situation?


I agree with Joe, the tail piece of the trap could probably be cut 1/2"


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, i'll take another look at this tonight when I get home... But let me ask: is my idea of Dremelling out a bit of the drywall material from the back side that crazy an idea? I'll experiment with a piece of scrap to see how it works, but isn't there something to be said for not messing with a sealed pipe joint that has never leaked, and which is going to be inaccessable behind drywall?

Thanks! I really appreciate all the input...:thumbsup:


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

you could just eleminate all concerns by installing an access panel.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

coupe said:


> you could just eleminate all concerns by installing an access panel.


That's the 2nd great idea. :huh:

It's his ceiling, in his house, not the garage.:wink:

Jaz


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

OK, took another look at it last night and I can confirm that shortening the tail piece is not a viable option... Goes from a solid brass tub drain straight into the P trap. Also no chance that my wife will accept an access panel in the middle of the ceiling in this highly visible part of the house...

So this seems to bring us back to how to modify the drywall to accommodate this... Any opinions on removing some of the material from the back of the patch? Another thought I had was to cut out a slot where the trap is and then tape/mud over it, but this option seemed less appealing... Thoughts? Has anyone ever dealt with this before?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Just try your idea. If it doesn't work, tear it out and start over. Drywall and compound is cheap.


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Just try your idea. If it doesn't work, tear it out and start over. Drywall and compound is cheap.


Thanks DJL, I guess that's what I'll do! Just thought that someone might have encountered this before, or was curious what a pro would do in the situation...

Anyway, I appreciate all the responses!


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Isn't you P-trap and waste pipe copper? 

Jaz


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

JazMan said:


> Isn't you P-trap and waste pipe copper?
> 
> Jaz


No, I think it's PVC...


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

So, what's the problem? I don't see why it can't be trimmed. Got a pic?

Jaz


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

Here ya go...


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I see where you can cut off about 3/8" looks like. Just above the trap & the brass drain, I do believe. 

Jaz


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Big ass light fixture (BALF) underneath.


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

JazMan said:


> I see where you can cut off about 3/8" looks like. Just above the trap & the brass drain, I do believe.
> 
> Jaz


Thanks Jaz, I think I see what you mean... If I went this route, am I correct that I'd need to remove (and replace) everything up to the "main line" in the upper left of the photo?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, those are all glued together. I don't think using any solvent will release the glue. But I'm no plumber and haven't had the problem. While you're at it, see if you can get a slightly smaller trap.

Jaz


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

JazMan said:


> Yes, those are all glued together. I don't think using any solvent will release the glue. But I'm no plumber and haven't had the problem. While you're at it, see if you can get a slightly smaller trap.
> 
> Jaz


Thanks, I appreciate your help!


----------

